
Visual Studio App Center is generally available - kartickv
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/11/visual-studio-live-share-takes-the-pain-out-of-collaborative-coding/
======
kartickv
Seems like an end-to-end solution:

\- Pair debugging

\- Git integration

\- beta deployment

\- run your code on real iOS or Android devices in the cloud

\- build in the cloud

\- patch live applications

\- crash and analytics data

\- live updates of running apps during debugging

\- build UI in XAML.

I generally prefer end-to-end solutions rather than having to assemble what I
need from bits and pieces for each of the above, just as I want to buy a car
rather than an engine, steering wheel and seats and assemble them myself.

